# possible sunfish



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

i recently acquired a fish i think may be a sunfish when i bought some feeders from big als in Hamilton, the fish started fairly small and has grown rapidly at first it had black stripes which have since fade and now it has 1 black dot on his upper dorsal. The fish is silver in color with flashes of baby blue on his face and gills ill upload pics when i get some, i was wondering what i should do with him any idea


----------



## thingy (Dec 28, 2010)

Maybe it will grow Sunfish are great with A little butter and lemon,,LOL

Thingy


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

It could be a talapia Nile/blue whatever they call it. Just a guess

I bought a bunch 8 years ago as refers from big al's NY 3 lived. Bred at 3" killed each other one fry was found swimming kelt it for about 7 years. He died at 16"+ and over 5.5 lbs his name was Tapi.
Its the same type they sell in the grocery stores that hounded in horrible shape crammed into the cold water tanks.

To be honest one of my favorite pets I ever owned. Like a dog in fish form


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

thingy said:


> Maybe it will grow Sunfish are great with A little butter and lemon,,LOL
> 
> Thingy


LOL 

That reminds me of Homer and Pinchy the pet lobster.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

just added pics, i got home today to find it is developing horizontal stripes now


----------



## thingy (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't think it's A sunfish we have lots at the camp the body is A little rounder and there is A spot near it's tail ..there may be other types of sunfish though not sure about that..
The ones I am familiar with are quite colorful and they dig pot holes in the sand as A nest, they are very aggressive and will even bite if you put your hand near their nest I could probably catch some in the late spring if anyone is interested..

Thingy


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hard to tell but it reminds me of a young tilapia


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

im think it is probably a sunfish the underside of his mouth is turning yellow and hes started eating the feeders for my rocket gar. Does any one have any ideas what i should do with him, am i allowed to release it or do i have to destroy him?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

mrobson said:


> im think it is probably a sunfish the underside of his mouth is turning yellow and hes started eating the feeders for my rocket gar. Does any one have any ideas what i should do with him, am i allowed to release it or do i have to destroy him?


You can't release it. Why not give it away? What area are you located in?


----------



## killieman (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes that is a tilapia. You can tell by the tilapia spot in the dorsal fin. Raise it up and by summer should be ready for the barby!


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

im not sure if it is classified as a native species but if it is a tilapia then i guess i wouldnt be native, so it looks like its been narrowed down between these two types of fish. If anyone is interested in trading something for this guy let me know id love to keep him but i think he"ll start munching my fish once he starts to get bigger, hes already eating feeder guppies


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Tilapia mariae if I had to guess


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/ You could check here might be someone who has a big tank in GTA or area that could give him a home good luck


----------



## irietek (Jan 11, 2011)

Does not look like a sun fish.

The dorsal fin is a big give away. Can't really tell from the picture but the lack of anal fin spines also hints it is not a sunfish.

all this sunfish talk is getting me excited for bass season =D


----------

